# Grass Livery in Surrey/Hampshire



## GowersK (22 February 2021)

Like finding a needle in a haystack, I know ... but can anybody recommend a good place for grass livery in Surrey/Hampshire? I’m based on the border (in Farnham) but happy to go a bit further out for a nice retirement home for my mare.

Thank you!


----------



## Chianti (26 February 2021)

GowersK said:



			Like finding a needle in a haystack, I know ... but can anybody recommend a good place for grass livery in Surrey/Hampshire? I’m based on the border (in Farnham) but happy to go a bit further out for a nice retirement home for my mare.

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Maydene Retirement Livery in Farnham? I've never been there - it came up when I was searching for grass livery a while ago but I don't need retirement-yet. I thought it looked nice.


----------



## GowersK (27 February 2021)

Yes, I’ve already spoken to Maydene. Thank you! Sounds really great for retirement, if I could stretch the budget. At the moment, I’d like to see if there is other grass livery about.


----------



## Chianti (27 February 2021)

It's very hard to find. I think land in the area is so expensive that yards tend to build stables and limit turnout so they can make more money. There's South Warren in Guildford. You have a stable but horses can live out. I was there for a while but there was too much grass in the summer and not enough in the winter, so my pony had to be in during the day. They don't allow hay in the fields in the winter. There was someone who would do them for you.


----------



## Chianti (4 March 2021)

GowersK said:



			Yes, I’ve already spoken to Maydene. Thank you! Sounds really great for retirement, if I could stretch the budget. At the moment, I’d like to see if there is other grass livery about.
		
Click to expand...

Have you had any luck? I'm not sure my current yard is going to work in the near future - the owner is changing my pony's field companion. I think I'd better start looking in case the worst happens.


----------



## GowersK (5 March 2021)

Chianti said:



			Have you had any luck? I'm not sure my current yard is going to work in the near future - the owner is changing my pony's field companion. I think I'd better start looking in case the worst happens.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that! I haven’t found anywhere quite right for mine yet ... though I have a couple of friends with theirs happily on grass livery at Poynters Farm in Cobham. The lady who runs it (Janet) is lovely too.

There was also a lady advertising for a companion horse (on grass livery) on Facebook a few months ago ... based in Frensham and looking for someone to check on them everyday in exchange for free livery. She may still be looking?


----------



## Chianti (5 March 2021)

GowersK said:



			Sorry to hear that! I haven’t found anywhere quite right for mine yet ... though I have a couple of friends with theirs happily on grass livery at Poynters Farm in Cobham. The lady who runs it (Janet) is lovely too.

There was also a lady advertising for a companion horse (on grass livery) on Facebook a few months ago ... based in Frensham and looking for someone to check on them everyday in exchange for free livery. She may still be looking?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I didn't know Poynters did grass. I hope you find somewhere soon. It's such a nightmare.


----------

